# [SOLVED] Avast error



## born2golf (Nov 30, 2006)

Avast error code 536870929 after uninstalled and did a restore all under the directions of HP online chat. Have gone to aswclear.exe and still won't remove the error. Probably need a registry fix but unless I am given a detailed way to fix I will move on and ignore it. I have purchased another Spyware/Av program and it is working fine.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Avast error*

You're probably in better hands at the Avast forum, where I see you've already posted.

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=41526.0


----------



## born2golf (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Avast error*

Problem resolved....Forgot to go into safe mode..duh! Anyway everything in Avast is gone and so now its time to go play golf...Thank you for your help..


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Avast error*

Thanks for letting us know your issue is solved. Be sure to post in each of the other topics you have open at other forums for this issue, so that staffers and members alike will both know the solution that worked for you, and not think to offer any more ideas.


----------

